# Jejunostomy tube replacement w/o fluoroscopy?



## ksb0211 (May 25, 2011)

I've seen this question in previous posts, but they are rather old.  I was hoping to ask and see if there are any updated answers.  49451 states: replacement of duodenostomy or jejunostomy tube, percutaneous, under fluoroscopic guidance including contarast injection(s), image documentation and report.  This was actually done bedside.  

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS
Malpositioned jejunostomy tube.

PROCEDURE/OPERATION
Replacement of jejunostomy tube with 20-French MIC tube.

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE
At bedside the Foley catheter which had been kept in place with a feeding tube was deflated and removed.  Clearly it was only minimally through the skin surface into the abdominal wall.  After this was removed, the MIC tube was placed. It was able to be advance easily for a distance of at least 6 centimeters.  The balloon was inflated without any significant resistance.  Some return of succus entericus was noted.  It was secured with the round bolster.  Dressing was applied. The patient tolerated the procedure.  A Gastrografin x-ray was ordered.


----------

